# Afficher le contenu d'un dossier comme page Web



## Mike4444 (24 Mars 2010)

Bonjour à tous,

Comme l'indique l'intitulé de mon message, je cherche à afficher sur Internet, donc comme page Web, le contenu d'un dossier se trouvant sur le disque dur de mon ordinateur. Je crois me souvenir que cela était possible sous MacOS 9 : il suffisait de se rendre dans les "Préférences Système" et cocher "Partage Web", il me semble... Sous Leopard, si j'ai bien compris, cette option n'a plus la même fonction, mais permet plus spécifiquement d'afficher sur Internet une page html qui se trouve dans un dossier sur le disque dur.
Mon objectif : permettre à des connaissances de télécharger (téléversement optionnel pour moi) des fichiers contenus dans un dossier, directement depuis mon mac, à partir d'une page Web se mettant à jour automatiquement. Je sais qu'il existe d'autres solutions de partage, mais je souhaite celle-ci en particulier.
D'où ma question : Leopard a-t-il "perdu" cette fonctionnalité ou bien me trompe-je ?
D'avance, je vous remercie de vos réponse et m'excuse d'ores et déjà auprès des modos en cas de post mal... posté.


----------



## bompi (24 Mars 2010)

Il faut ouvrir le partage Web, tout bonnement, et configurer de manière appropriée le site Web ainsi lancé [entre autres, autorisation de parcourir le dossier].

Personnellement, je trouve plus convainquant dans le cas des fichiers d'utiliser FTP ou sFTP.

Quoi qu'il en soit, j'ai déplacé le fil côté Internet & Réseaux, pour d'évidentes raisons.


----------



## Mike4444 (24 Mars 2010)

Merci pour la réponse.

En fait, j'avais déjà essayé cette manipulation sur mon ordinateur, mais mon navigateur mentionnait "ne parvient pas à se connecter au serveur".
Suite à votre message, j'ai tenté la même chose sur le MBP de mon épouse et cela fonctionne cette fois-ci bel et bien, merci.
Il me reste maintenant à comprendre pourquoi, avec une même configuration (firewall compris), la manipulation n'aboutit pas sur mon ordinateur...

Encore merci !


----------

